# الاخوه الى درسوا دبلومه فى معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنيه



## keakoo2020 (6 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتوا انا فى الكويت وعايز اعرف لو فيه عضو موجود درس دبلومه السفتى فى معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنيه عايز اعرف المواد ايه نظامها والشهاده الى هتطلع معتمده ولا لا الدراسه قويه ولا اى كلام لانى هضطر لان انزل مصر مخصوص للدراسه ومش عايز انزل على اى كلام فياريت الى درسها يفهمنى ايه الدنيا فيها بعد اذنكم


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الفاضل ,يمكنكم مراجعة الرابط التالى بخصوص الموضوع اعلاه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=238339
سوف تجد الاجابة الشافية عليه(وعلى فكرة حاليا فى المرحلة الثانية به)دعواتكم .


----------



## keakoo2020 (13 فبراير 2012)

ربنا معاك ومتشكر جدا على الرد بس ان ملقتش الى يفدنى فى الرابط الى انت بعته انا عايز اعرف طبيعه الدراسه يعنى المواد الى بدرسها الامتحانات على مرتين فى السنه ولا مره واحده والدراسه متخصصه اوى مثل اى التحصصات فيها عباره عن كتب ولا ملخصات كده يعنى ياريت مدام انت بتدرسها تفدنى اكتر ولو ممكن نتواصل على الميل لو تحب


----------



## ahmedaboshamar (8 يوليو 2013)

التى تدرس فى تخصص السلامه بمعهد التبين لسنه التمهيدى:
1-ماده ايرجنومكس(هندسه بيئه العمل)
2-ماده حرائق و متفجرات
3-ماده اجراءات العمل(تشمل الاماكن المغلقه و الاوناش و السقالات و الحفر و .........الخ)
4-ماده احصاء 
5-ماده ادراه مشروعات
و فى الترم الثانى:
1-ماده معاير و نظم و قوانين
2-اداره مخلفات صلبه(بيئه)
3-بحوث فى السلامه
4-مشروع التخرج(مشروح بحثى و يشرف عليه دكتور من المعهد و يتم عمل مقابله للامتحان الشفهى فيه)

والى هيدرس هيستفيد علميا من الدكاتره و من مشاركه المعلومات للطلبه و النظام جيد فى المعهد و توجد اتوبيسات لنقل الطلاب 
و نظام المحاضرات يومين فى الاسبوع الاحد و الاثنين


----------



## ahmedaboshamar (8 يوليو 2013)

الدراسه تكون باللغه العربيه و هى ميزه جيده


----------



## ahmadinvest1 (12 يوليو 2013)

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------

